# October POTM



## Nikon Fan (Oct 3, 2005)

Here's the nomination thread for the October POTM...please nominate your three fav shots that are posted in the galleries for this months POTM competition. Please do not nominate your own photos. Nominations will last until the 27th of the month, and a poll will be posted the next day. Let's see as many great nominations as last month!!!


----------



## puzzle (Oct 13, 2005)

I didn't think I would be first! I had a short list of ten, just hope other people nominate some of the ones I couldn't because there have been some beauties :thumbup:. There is a bit of a theme with the first two I picked, because I just love this time of year and the colours:

#1 (no title) by Airic







#2 The Old Gristmill by Tally Ho




http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=324

I was going to have them all autumny ones, but couldn't not pick this one:
#3 The Good Side of Me by @AnderGraph


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 15, 2005)

Art Appreciation by Tuna:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 25, 2005)

Nominate...


----------



## woodsac (Oct 25, 2005)

There's been some real daisy's this month.

"Are you ready to go?" by JonMikal


----------



## woodsac (Oct 25, 2005)

#2 

"Only photo I'm happy with today..." by clarinetJWD


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 28, 2005)

Ok, I'm a big slacker and forgot to remind everyone to again nominate, and just now realized that its actually the 28th today (I thought it was the 23rd  ) Anyway, continue nominating pics until next Tues, and then we can post the poll after that.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 28, 2005)

"Out of the Blue" by M@ko!!!!!!!!







The "Darn Powerlines" by woodsac






And...

"Stained Glass" by JonK


----------



## Chiller (Oct 28, 2005)

A small pond, by Raymond J Barlow.  Hope this works, I have never tried this before.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 31, 2005)

Last day!!!


----------

